# Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Blue, USB, DE - Verfügbarkeit



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Januar 2015)

*Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Blue, USB, DE - Verfügbarkeit*

Grüß dich BlueBeard,

ich hätte eine Frage bezüglich der im Titel genannten Tastatur, damit es zu keinen Missverständnissen kommt hier auch noch einmal der Direktlink:
Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Blue, USB, DE (CH-9000064-DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zur Zeit ist diese ja leider nirgendswo erhältlich, kannst du mir sagen wann diese Tastatur in DE/AT verfügbar sein wird?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus!
Beste Grüße,
Commander_Phalanx


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Blue, USB, DE - Verfügbarkeit*

Hallo Commander_Phalanx, Hallo Leute.

Zu den MX RGB Blues gibt es leider keine guten Neuigkeiten:

Leider müssen wir euch mitteilen, dass wir (zumindest auf absehbare Zeit) Cherry MX RGB Blue Switches nicht führen werden. Die regulären Chery MX Blue Switches (mit einfacher LED Beleuchtung), so wie Sie in den K70 Tastaturen zum Einsatz kommen, sind weiterhin erhältlich.

„Wegen eines geringen Ertrages an RGB Blue Switches während der Produktion, kann Corsair im Moment leider die Produktion nicht fortführen. Wir möchten uns für die damit entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten vielmals entschuldigen. Wir bedanken uns für eure bisherige Geduld und sollten etwaige Bestellungen über unseren Webstore noch offen sein, meldet euch bitte direkt bei unserem Kundenservice. Sofern kein RGB benötigt wird, stehen weiterhin die MX Blue Switches bei unseren K70 und K95 Tastaturen mit einfacher LED-Beleuchtung zur Verfügung.“

Wir möchten uns vielmals entschuldigen, dass wir diese Information nicht früher herausgeben konnten. Die Entscheidung, die Switches im Moment nicht weiter zu produzieren, fiel über die vergangen Feiertage, damit Distributoren entsprechend reagieren konnten. So konnten Kunden die bereits Vorbestellungen gemacht hatten informiert werden anstatt noch länger auf eine Nachricht zu warten.

MX RGB Blue Switches waren von Beginn an schwer herzustellen und wir haben bereits, durch die große Anfrage, nicht genügend Switches für alle Tastaturvarianten erhalten. Zeitgleich werden MX RGB Red und Brown, sowie die einfache LED Variante mit MX Red/Blue und Brown hergestellt. Hierfür müssen entsprechend Kapazitäten vorhanden sein, jedoch sind diese begrenzt.

Zusätzlich muss noch gesagt werden, dass MX Blue Switches insgesamt weniger Populär sind als die anderen Varianten. Auch wenn sich dies oft anders anhört, bzw. liest, werden weitaus mehr MX Red und Brown Switches angefragt (RGB und einfache LED Varianten). Dies spiegelt sich nicht nur in einer Region wieder und hat uns daher zu dem Entschluss geführt die Produktion von MX RGB Blue Switches vorerst einzustellen.

Wir möchten uns insbesondere bei denen Entschuldigen, die genau auf diese Variante der RGB Tastaturen gewartet haben. Bei etwaigen Problemen mit bereits gekauften MX RGB Blue Tastaturen wird unser Kundenservice euch entsprechend beiseite stehen. Gerne stehe ich euch auch direkt via PN zur Verfügung.

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld und für euer Verständnis.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Blue, USB, DE - Verfügbarkeit*

Hey,

das klingt leider gar nicht gut.

Hmm, dann wird es entweder das K70 ohne RGB oder ich muss mich woanders umschauen, trotzdem vielen Dank für die Info!

Beste Grüße,
Commander_Phalanx


----------



## Bluebeard (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Corsair Gaming K70 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, MX-RGB-Blue, USB, DE - Verfügbarkeit*

Ja, wir hätten uns das auch anders gewünscht, aber manchmal geht es leider nicht anders.

Grüße


----------

